# AF started this morning...feel so fed-up now



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Am feeling really down this morning as AF has come.  I feel like I am never going to reach my goal  

My OH will be trying next month for fertility treatment, so I suppose all hope is not lost.  I just wanted it to work this month.


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Kathdoug, sorry to hear AF has turned up, it feels really sh*t doesn't it... but it can take time to get a BFP- is it an average of 6 months for a straight couple having regular sex?  Will you be trying again with home insems alongside your OH's fertility treatment? I have done lots of home insems so if you need any advice or have any questions let me know (our kd gave us a lot of useful info).

It will take time to get over this month but soon you both will be trying again and I will have everything crossed for you  

Bobbyx


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Bobby.  Thanks for your reply.

I am now sure whether to try again later on in the year, as my OH is going to try via Clinic next month.  I am soo confused as to what to do.

My OH says for me to keep trying as it could take a while, but am concerned about us being both preggo at the same time.  But then on the other hand, it still may take awhile and our clocks on ticking.  

Any advice would be appreciated from anyone.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Kathdoug,
As you will probably know, my wife & I fell pregnant within 4 days of each other (our girls were eventually born 3.5 weeks apart due to me having a section a week early as my baby was breech & Maz went 16 days overdue). We'd tried for me to get pregnant for almost 4 years through clinics, doing several inseminations & finally 3 rounds of IVF. Maz's biological clock was ticking a little louder than mine by then so when we started to do home AI with a KD we agreed that our best chance of success was for us both to try together. Given our ages & history we honestly didn't think we'd conceive together, but after only 2 attempts that's exactly what happened. 
We wouldn't change anything for the world & it's very special being able to share everything together, but it's also important to be realistic that it's also been hard work! For example, the early weeks of pregnancy were hard as we both felt quite tired & sick, the end weeks were hard as we were both tired, huge & uncomfy together. When I had the section it was hard for Maz as I was unable to lift, drive or move about easily, yet she was still heavily pregnant so struggled too. When Maz's induction took 2 days to work I found it hard to get to/ from the hospital with a 3 week old baby, unable to drive or lift her in the car seat. The first few weeks after their arrivals were also hard as we were both recovering from either a section or a long, hard labour so didn't really have each other to lean on for the extra practical support that's needed at that time. 
Having said all of the above, the joy the girls bring us is immense and we would do it all again without hesitation... I just wanted to mention the not-so-rosy aspects of doing it the way we did! The lovely side of this is that we get to share all those precious moments together as a family of four. Oh... and if you are going to try to conceive together, make sure you have enough savings to pay the mortgage, bills etc whilst you're BOTH on maternity leave! We're both having a full year off so that we can enjoy being at home with for as long as possible with our long awaited babies & I'm already dreading the day when I have to return to work, I can't imagine not being with our girls all day!


----------

